# going back to basics, this ok?



## richard brown (29 Jul 2017)

Ok so I have tried to run a high tech tank with co2, high light and lots of ferts with aquasoil etc and i give up lol

So I am going to be going back to basics once the kids are back at school.

Sand substrate with some root tabs, going back to my default juwel rekord 600 light and hood, I am still going to inject some co2 but a very small amount.

I am going to use crypts and vallis and nothing else.

Am also going to keep using the EF1000 external filter I have.

This should be low maintenance with minimum algae etc am I right?


----------



## Konsa (29 Jul 2017)

Hi
I keep couple of no CO2 tanks with sand only and is hard work to keep them balanced and algae free sometimes.
It will be much easier to run a low CO2 tank with the aquasoil as a substrate than with plain sand.The aquasoil gives U bigger margin for mistakes.Just drop the lighting levels down and see how it will go.
Or atleast keep some aquasoil  in the  back and have sand in the front parts of the tank.
This is only suggestion based on my own oppinion and my experience.
Regards Konsa


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

keep the lights to 6 hours I did the same but with amazon swords ,homemade root tabs using miracle grow .


----------



## john dory (7 Aug 2017)

I run a rekord 600 with sand substrate.
The crypts I have,do well.
Think vallis would prefer more light than the 15w t8 can provide.


----------

